# Canon Mark III or Mark II for Astrophotography



## RxForB3 (Aug 17, 2012)

Would the Mark III be worth the extra cost if being used a lot for shots of untracked stars?  I thought the better ISO would be beneficial, but a review I read states that no difference can be noticed at 6400 between the two cameras...


----------



## Herm99 (Aug 17, 2012)

I have no input on those 2, but I do know that Canon makes a 60Da (differs from the 60D slightly) now which is specifically built for astrophotography.


----------



## RxForB3 (Aug 17, 2012)

In an earlier post of mine, someone mentioned that the 60Da was more for tracked photos and or using with a telescope.  Plus, it would have to work well in the day, as well since it'll be my only camera.  Thanks for the suggestion, though!


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 17, 2012)

THe ISO really isn't so much of an issue as you are exposing the sky black and actually exposing the light of the stars. HOWEVER, it sounds as if you are shooting time lapse or long shutters? In which case I'd have to go back and take a serious look at how the 5d3 handles under long exposures and noise. I am willing to guess it's better, but I haven't looked closely at that particular feature.


----------



## RxForB3 (Aug 17, 2012)

Time lapse is the end goal, I suppose, but I'm still working on just getting a solid single image.  Long exposures would be nice, too, but for the most part, I will use it for images of stars with landscapes and not necessarily star trails.  In any case...it'll all be a huge jump from my t3i...


----------



## Herm99 (Aug 17, 2012)

This is a pretty interesting test regarding noise and night shooting with a few of the big dog cameras. 

Canon 1Dx or 5D3 the Best Night Shooting Camera? | Uncage the Soul Video Production


----------



## RxForB3 (Aug 17, 2012)

That's a great article!!  Mark III for me!


----------



## belial (Aug 18, 2012)

RxForB3 said:
			
		

> In an earlier post of mine, someone mentioned that the 60Da was more for tracked photos and or using with a telescope.  Plus, it would have to work well in the day, as well since it'll be my only camera.  Thanks for the suggestion, though!



The 60dA I believe comes with a filter that'll make it work fine for daylight photos

Edit: Nevermind. Someone told me that and appears they're mistaken


----------



## TheBiles (Aug 19, 2012)

If you don't need the 5D3's ridiculous autofocus, the 5D2 should be just fine for astrophotography. Take that extra $2000 and get a Nikon 14-24 f/2.8.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## RxForB3 (Aug 19, 2012)

Why the Nikon lens?  Is it used a lot for astrophotography?  I've been using the Rokinon 14mm 2.8, but I think it would be better to have a 1.4 of some focal length, even if it is a longer length such as the Rokinon 24mm 1.4.


----------



## TheBiles (Aug 20, 2012)

RxForB3 said:


> Why the Nikon lens?  Is it used a lot for astrophotography?  I've been using the Rokinon 14mm 2.8, but I think it would be better to have a 1.4 of some focal length, even if it is a longer length such as the Rokinon 24mm 1.4.



It is hands-down the best ultra-wide lens for any camera. You can get an adapter that allows aperture control, and depth of field is so great at those focal lengths that manual focus is very easy. 

Sent from my Galaxy S III


----------



## belial (Aug 20, 2012)

TheBiles said:
			
		

> It is hands-down the best ultra-wide lens for any camera. You can get an adapter that allows aperture control, and depth of field is so great at those focal lengths that manual focus is very easy.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S III



Not to mention the adapters have focus confirm as well


----------

